# Maybe Moving to Cairo



## soupysale (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm looking at a potential job in Cairo and want to know some info on places to live with a family. I will be coming with a wife and three kids, one of which will be only 6 months old.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Firstly in what area is you job?
Commuting in Cairo is a nightmare and you may want to base your decision on how many hours you are prepared to commute.. the same goes for schools.. many of the big international schools are now relocating out of the city.. your child may have hours of commuting to and from school.

Maiden


----------



## aussie26 (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck!!!
Do not consider working/living in Egypt unless you are working for a multnational company. Do NOT go to Egypt & work for an Egyptian company as yr contract is not worth the paper its written on.....

I had a year in hurghada working with Egypts richest & I was NOT paid, my contract never homoured, salary witheld, no car, no health insurance!!! dept of labour is useless, Embassy lazy, lawyers & police corrupt.... 

Please think carefully before you relocate to egypt with yr family!! I am a professional single female & have worked overseas for several years travelling with my teenage daughter & this was the worst experience I have ever had!!

Abu Dhabi, Dubai are much better options!! we are back in Asia & so so happy & grateful working with professionals with an ethical corporation. good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is quite a familiar story..


----------



## aussie26 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for your reply! sadly yes this is a very familiar story with working in Egypt & I only wish I had more information regarding this type of situation before I relocated to Hurghada.

I understand you removed the corp names I mentioned & I apologise this is not acceptable but I had prev read posts regarding a company/nightclub in Sharm where names were mentioned..... we need to help & assist our expats as much as possible before they make the huge decision to relocate themselves & their families to Egypt

The Red Sea was the most appalling disgraceful place to live & work with sexual harrassment rampant on a daily basis. I did not want an Egyptian husband or a boyfriend & found this constant barrage of question offensive - as all foreign women are attractive regardless because of our money, status & passports out of Egypt.... such a shame!

Cairo was 100% improvement & not quite as horrid as Hurghada. People at least mostly left you in peace apart from the constant staring & "welcome to Egypt!!"
After a year (worst employment year in my career) I was not sorry to leave this country....

I would like to advise all intended expats who are considering relocation to Egypt... research, think carefully, be prepared for sexual harrassment & ensure you are working for a multi national company who will provide back up, support & ongoing assistance. Good luck!


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Where in Texas are you coming from?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Tinytraveler said:


> Where in Texas are you coming from?


I'm not the originator of this thread, but I am from Lubbock, Texas. (Home of Buddy Holly...)


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> I'm not the originator of this thread, but I am from Lubbock, Texas. (Home of Buddy Holly...)


<---- Moved to Egypt from Houston.


----------



## Liralen (Sep 15, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> I'm not the originator of this thread, but I am from Lubbock, Texas. (Home of Buddy Holly...)


Greets! I am also from Lubbock, Texas.. and relocated to Hurghada 7 months ago.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

soupysale said:


> I'm looking at a potential job in Cairo and want to know some info on places to live with a family. I will be coming with a wife and three kids, one of which will be only 6 months old.


YOu don't mention the age of your two other kids, but assuming that you are american and that you plan on sending your kids to the american school, then I suggest that you stay put in Maadi. Lots of other american expats live there too and your wife will have easy access to the CSA or Maadi House, where she can meet other fellow americans and maybe join a baby playgroup. 

I'm not sure what kind of info you are after. Personally, I would simply live really close to whichever school you have chosen for your kids.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

soupysale said:


> I'm looking at a potential job in Cairo and want to know some info on places to live with a family. I will be coming with a wife and three kids, one of which will be only 6 months old.


A commute of less than two hours is making good time in Cairo. 

Two hours EACH WAY.

Your goal is to cut that time down to something you and your family can live with. Locations of schools (nurseries, etc.) are important. So is where you will be working, as well as your wife if she will work, too. 

Look at the schools surrounding your place of employment first. Then find a suitable home in the surrounding area.


----------

